
Lessons from Putin’s Russia for Living in Trump’s America - dsego
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/01/lessons-from-putins-russia-for-living-in-trumps-america.html
======
SlipperySlope
Trump's supporters can only wish that the US president achieves the level of
approval that Putin gets from Russians.

